# Counsel Corporation (CXS:TSE)



## Killer Z (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi all, I purchased CXS today on the pullback (dropped close to 6%). I have searched this forum and have not found any discussion on this stock. Does anyone else hold it? I usually avoid the smaller companies but I believe this one to have great potential. Would like to hear some thoughts from the CMF braintrust.


----------



## lostwords (Feb 21, 2014)

I don't know much about this stock but decide to look it up. Did you check why it is down today??

I've been reading on stockhouse and Counsel Corporation Announces Dividend of Heritage Global Shares. According to this release, 
"The dividend will be taxable and non-residents of Canada will be subject to Canadian withholding taxes. In addition, the Heritage Shares will not be a "qualified investment" for a registered retirement savings plan, registered retirement income fund, tax-free savings account, deferred profit sharing plan, registered education savings plan or registered disability savings plan (each, a "Registered Plan") for the purposes of the Income Tax Act (Canada). Holders of Counsel's common shares that hold such shares in a Registered Plan are urged to consult with their tax advisor immediately regarding the consequences to them of the Special Dividend of Heritage Shares, whether they should remove their common shares of Counsel or the Heritage Shares distributed to them from their Registered Plan and whether a refund or waiver of any applicable penalty tax may be available and the timeline for the availability of such refund. "

Lots of people are confuse to this and maybe that's why there's a dip today


----------



## PatInTheHat (May 7, 2012)

People are not happy with this dividend. It forces the investor to deal with selling off the shares of Heritage themselves and also there are issues with receiving this dividend in TFSA/RRSP accounts.

I bought this stock a fair bit higher then it is now but I too see big upside. Earnings come out before the end of the month and I am expecting a big one. This is a really good price to get it but I do have some short term concerns if it dips below $1.90 and a miss on earnings would be devastating.


----------



## PatInTheHat (May 7, 2012)

Anyone receive the dividend yet? I thought it wasn't going to be in accounts until May 1st but I am hearing some people have already received it.

Earnings were decent as well. I am somewhat surprised this stock isn't moving higher. Looking to add more here.


----------



## Killer Z (Oct 25, 2013)

I haven't received this Special Dividend yet. I believe shareholders will receive them on or about Apr 30th.

I own my shares in my TFSA. Still haven't figured out what to do with them prior to the dividend being paid. Speaking with my accountant this week to discuss. I'll let you all know what I am advised.


----------



## Killer Z (Oct 25, 2013)

Even though I sold my shares in Counsel Corporation some time ago, I recieved their Special Dividend today of shares in Heritage Global Inc. (HGP).

The good news for others who received this dividend is now that HGP is listed on the Canadian Securities Exchange, it is considered a "qualified investment" (as of April 29th, 2014), which is contrary to the previous reportings that one could not hold these shares in their RRSP or TFSA without perhaps getting penalized. Regardless, please do not take my word for it, but rather read the below article and consult your tax advisor.

https://ca.finance.yahoo.com/news/heritage-global-inc-shares-listed-120000250.html


----------

